# 2019 hatchbacks still have 2016-2018 style tail lights?



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

the new style tail lights did not make it into production?

Here's a 2019 being sold:

https://ee3cb69e76fc11b12353-86d784...KS527268/04f5acf1dcc66587ef3df309b37c60ca.jpg

https://ee3cb69e76fc11b12353-86d784...KS527268/2b463bc533b9b63453e19635ca55e8da.jpg




This is the new style? But all the 2019s being sold don’t have them

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/k_DtNNGu4J8/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

It’s my understanding that they are on the premier trim.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

They are currently only on the Premier, and Redlines which aren't out yet as far as I know.
The lights are in stock with GM, but I don't have pricing info yet. The wiring harness is different and will need to be modified to install. The LED element is only the parking lights. Turn, reverse and stop are still standard incandescent 

I'm gonna wire mine up so that all the LED elements function as both parking and turn signal. I'm note sure when I'll be set up, because there's no pricing info yet.


----------

